
DIY induction stove – Frying eggs with magnets - drmacak
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Induction-Stove/
======
phoe-krk
The easter egg that I love is the actual, physical reference to the Spaceballs
movie.

[https://cdn.instructables.com/ORIG/FYX/9FR4/JNULHKMJ/FYX9FR4...](https://cdn.instructables.com/ORIG/FYX/9FR4/JNULHKMJ/FYX9FR4JNULHKMJ.jpg)

------
mannykannot
As I have seen an induction furnace very quickly melt an aluminum billet, and
this device works on an aluminum pan, it is not clear to me why induction
stoves do not work on aluminum pans - is it because stoves work at a frequency
that depends on magnetic hysteresis losses in ferromagnetic materials for
generating most of the heat? Is it likely that this device would work better
on an iron or steel pan than the aluminum one used?

~~~
linsomniac
From Wikipedia:

"Most induction tops will not heat copper or aluminum vessels because the
magnetic field cannot produce a concentrated current; "all metal" induction
tops use much higher frequencies to overcome that effect."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induction_cooking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induction_cooking)

~~~
anfractuosity
That's really interesting, I didn't realise you could get induction hobs that
worked for all metals before. Would that would for stainless steel that's not
designed for induction I wonder. Reading wiki it says "Stainless steel pans
will work on an induction cooking surface if the base of the pan is a magnetic
grade of stainless steel."

~~~
mannykannot
I am virtually certain it would work, as the only thing they depend on is that
the pan conducts electricity well (but not perfectly). The heat is generated
by inducing currents in the pan, and induction does not depend on the
materials being ferromagnetic.

------
anfractuosity
Neat! [https://youtu.be/pCON4zfMzjU](https://youtu.be/pCON4zfMzjU) seems to
use the same principle for levitation.

------
pjc50
Good thing it doesn't produce more heat, their Lexan sheet would start getting
very soft above 150C!

~~~
dangerbird2
Induction cookers don't transfer heat to anything other than the dialectric
pan. The pan itself would have to transfer heat to the sheet bellow it, and I
doubt Lexan would be particularly conductive.

~~~
raziel2701
Don't you mean conductive pan?

------
deftnerd
This is an interesting alternative to residential induction stoves that use AC
to create the magnetic fields.

I wonder what the power usage difference is. This style of heating up the
metal instead of using AC current to generate electromagnetic fields could be
better for "off-grid" scenarios.

~~~
okket
> This is an interesting alternative to residential induction stoves that use
> AC to create the magnetic fields.

No, it is not an alternative. It is an inferior method to create the same
effect/current with additional losses. As an educational experiment it is very
impressive though.

~~~
aj7
The experiment is not the least bit impressive. If your stove behaved like
that, you would throw it out. For the cost of the components, you can buy a
new, low-end stove at Home Depot or Lowes. That actually works.

~~~
teilo
Thus missing the point.

------
mhb
K&J Magnetics gave it a try:
[https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=induction-
stove](https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=induction-stove)

~~~
vichu
This article was written by K&J Magnetics.

~~~
mhb
Whoops. Saw it there first and didn't realize.

------
Already__Taken
Isn't this leaving a lot of magnetic field on the table (literally) where you
could improve by directing the fields more into the pan and closing the
spacing to the pan significantly?

~~~
YetAnotherNick
It doesn't spread the energy like heat, but the things which conduct will
produce a force in the opposite direction of spinning, and that's where the
energy is given. If there is nothing in vicinity, there won't be eddy
currents, and no energy lost.

~~~
lawlessone
Does the same apply to wireless chargers? i was worried they would waste a lot
of energy

------
jeandejean
Very interesting indeed! But those guys could use some cooking lesson for
frying eggs... :-D

------
amelius
Efficiency?

~~~
recrof
low. you're better to just use induction plate instead(which does not need any
moving parts).

------
martin-adams
I misread that as maggots. I recall reading that the heat generated by a mass
of maggots causes them to break out in to smaller groups. So my initial
thought was whether someone had figured out how to fry an egg by harnessing
that heat. [https://www.wired.com/2014/04/maggots-bring-the-
heat/](https://www.wired.com/2014/04/maggots-bring-the-heat/)

~~~
jacobush
With a series of heat pumps and enough maggots...

~~~
dsfyu404ed
If you have enough maggots you don't even need the heat pumps.

[https://what-if.xkcd.com/4/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/4/)

~~~
jacobush
Yeah... it's interesting. XKCD is such a large body of work, (hehe) that for
almost any discussion, there is an apt XKCD.

~~~
jacquesm
Which is why it would be great if people stopped linking to them all the time.
I've called XKCD the smart persons reaction gif, and just like reaction gifs
they are 'fun' in small doses but get extremely annoying in larger doses.

~~~
jacobush
I think a problem is there is a constant influx of XKCD readers. These will
find XKCD novel and feel a need to educate everyone else. XKCD is on its way
to become a real cultural thing.

------
aj7
This is a failed experiment that was posted.

~~~
cptaj
Which is a great way to do science

